# What hobbies do you have?



## |30|3

I'm thinking I need a hobby to keep my mind busy. Currently I only Internet browse and game to pass time. I've tried reading books, but I can only do magazines or news articles since I lose interest fast and can't commit (maybe someone knows of a gateway book?).


----------



## Conquistador

Good topic. I need some new hobbies myself as i'm trying to sober up but finding my biggest obstacle is BOREDOM. I need stuff to keep myself occupied and not make me wanna go back again.


----------



## snowfly

A family member recently gave me an expensive dSLR camera. I tried learning how to use it, spent a few days on the internet reading tutorials etc. But then I go to places like deviantart.com and see these amazing photographs people take, and then look at my "work." No comparison, I was discouraged. Haven't picked up the camera in a few days.


----------



## Strategist

Right now I play piano and sax and I bake and cook. I also collect spoons but that isn't a very involved thing...
There's so much I want to do, I want to learn to draw, do pottery, wood carving, swing dance, interior decorating, and I want to start reading fiction again.


----------



## lazy

snowfly said:


> No comparison, I was discouraged. Haven't picked up the camera in a few days.


LOL, give it time... gotta start somewhere. If people can't understand that then they are putting you down to make themselves feel good.

No hobbies here. No money for that.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

basketball, running, working out, video games and tv...and sleeping...


----------



## Boston

I make websites. Right now I have a personal blog, a blog specific to one topic, an active forum, as well as several other forums.

I think making websites, blogging especially, is a great hobby. If you don't have any money, there are plenty of free blogging website out there. If you do have money and the dedication, you can also get your domain name and hosting. The best part, whichever way you go, you can talk about whatever what (assuming legality). It's *your* website. It's like your own little space on the Internet. It's really a great way to let your thoughts out.


----------



## slyfox

What I do
1. Walking/exploring
2. Metal detecting - Unless you know a secluded spot, this might not mix well with sa
3. Magnet fishing - You throw out a powerful magnet on a line and hope to pull in something interesting. So far my best finds have been fishing lures and a working led flashlight. I started in the fall. This will probably draw even more attention to you than metal detecting.
4. Kayaking
5. Drawing
6. Fishing
7. Aquariums
8. Reading
9. Video games - I don't play anything later than ps2
10. Finding and catching reptiles and and amphibians. They are releasesd. Sometimes I take pictures.
11. Writing 

What I have done
1. Bowfishing
2. Fly fishing
3. Woodburning - Writing/drawing on wood with a burning pen
4. Kite flying/stunt kite flying
5. Urban exploration
6.Target shooting(only air rifles and a bow)
7. Making websites and forums - Just the kind that anyone can do. Geocities, ezboard, etc
8. Wood carving - Bought some really cheap tools, but I haven't really done much.

Everything I have listed I do alone, except for a few rare occasions.

*Edited*


----------



## dax

I'm trying to learn guitar. And I listen to music. I guess thats it unless drinking and smoking count as a hobby.


----------



## rachelynn

*my hobbies*

I write in my journal a lot. Sometimes I do some creative writing or read a book or knit or take pictures of random things or draw/paint or make collages or cards and of course listen to music. I'm not that good at art, but I still like doing it when I feel like it. I think I like creative hobbies. In the summer I like to watch birds sometimes and...it's probably a bit weird, but I love feeding the chipmunks in my yard, sunflower seeds, and watching them eat/gather the seeds and run around. If I could, I think hiking/walking and exploring forests and nature would be a hobby of mine too, but I can't go out alone.


----------



## Smile_Karina

I love reading. I used to be embarassed to carry a book around or say that I loved to read. I thought others would "look down" on me because of that. But in college now I have long breaks and would die without a book so since then I'm not so much embarassed. It's also nice to have people start conversations with me about a book I'm reading, however much nervous I get.

I love writing poems, but I don't like sharing them. And not to brag, but someone once forced me to share one, and they got teary eyed :b

I also love belly dancing. I've been belly dancing since forever. 

I looove learning about different cultures. And I love collecting songs from different countries. So far I have Turkish music, Indian, Arabic, and Georgian. I sing along with them even though I have no clue what they're about.


----------



## MistyMaya32

I love reading too. I have just finished an awesome book, that was so intriguing I couldn't put it down. If you like mystical stuff, mixed with a dose of psychological thriller, you might enjoy it too- "Season of the Witch" by Natascha Mostert- I can highly reccomend it 

I agree that books are amazing, show me a library and I am never bored! Problem is I often choose a good book over a night out which can make socialising a problem, but being in the main a hermit, I am happy. 


As for other things to keep me occupied I like making beaded jewellry, Im not that good at it, but I enjoy it, and find it really relaxing. It sometimes helps take my mind off thinking about/worrying about stuff.


----------



## Metric

Ever heard of The Sims?

Yeah, I am an addict. That is literally all I do besides schoolwork. I go on the internet for about, 15-20 minutes at a time inbetween epic 3-4 hour stints of simming.


I also have my ipod with me 24/7. I love discovering new music.


----------



## sanspants08

--Wandering and exploring, especially when traveling. I'm dying to do some urban exploration somewhere in Eastern Europe. 

--Learning about foreign culture, even through fiction. I'm also trying to learn German using a program I recently pirated. 

--Reading, when I have a good book. I need to get better at finding them though. 

--Building some extremely nerdy model cars, and working on real cars. I love anything to do with them, including some bad behaviors from which I've been abstaining lately.

--Tennis, and any racket sport.

--Writing

--Drawing (mostly people)


----------



## S.T.A.F.

table tennis for me!

I used to be into basketball but quit because it was no fun anymore.


----------



## refined_rascal

slylikeafox said:


> What I do
> 1. Walking/exploring
> 2. Metal detecting - Unless you know a secluded spot, this might not mix well with sa
> 3. Magnet fishing - You throw out a powerful magnet on a line and hope to pull in something interesting. So far my best finds have been fishing lures and a working led flashlight. I started in the fall. This will probably draw even more attention to you than metal detecting.
> 4. Kayaking
> 5. Drawing
> 6. Fishing
> 7. Aquariums
> 8. Reading
> 9. Video games - I don't play anything later than ps2
> 10. Finding and catching reptiles and and amphibians. They are releasesd. Sometimes I take pictures.
> 11. Writing
> 
> What I have done
> 1. Bowfishing
> 2. Fly fishing
> 3. Woodburning - Writing/drawing on wood with a burning pen
> 4. Kite flying/stunt kite flying
> 5. Urban exploration
> 6.Target shooting(only air rifles and a bow)
> 7. Making websites and forums - Just the kind that anyone can do. Geocities, ezboard, etc
> 8. Wood carving - Bought some really cheap tools, but I haven't really done much.
> 
> Everything I have listed I do alone, except for a few rare occasions.
> 
> *Edited*


There are some really interesting hobbies there. I take it that you mean archery (#6 in the list of things you've done), I've always like the sound of that. There is an archery club near to where I live; I may just go and take a look.


----------



## Zombygrl

I love reading..Dean Koontz or Stephen King, but I'll read just about anything.
I enjoy having pets...I have a dog and a cockatiel. I sometimes get into crafts, painting picture frames, jewelry. I love horror movies. 

Oh and I play the sims2. Yep my sims have more of a social life than I do. heh.


----------



## WineKitty

Oil painting, reading, internet, traveling (when I can which isnt nearly enough), hiking with dog, exercise, cooking.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

-Languages (Spanish, Turkish, Russian, Hebrew, Arabic, German)
-Foreign music
-Learning about other cultures
-Arm-chair traveling (I'd rather do the real thing but have no money)
-Reading good books on science, other stuff
-Daydreaming
-Violin

*If I were creative enough I would write. 
*I wish I could do kayaking/hiking/rafting or even surfing as a hobby but water is nowhere around. 
*I would also learn guitar if I could afford it.
*Would love to have a travel buddy to explore the world with too.


----------



## Taija

Guitar playing, video games, traveling (about once a year), learning about foreign cultures, reading, writing.

When I was a kid I had lots of hobbies, including football, tennis and horseback riding, but SA kinda killed them all. I especially miss riding, it used to be my passion.

There are many, many things I wanna try in the future; urban exploration, bungee jumping, BASE jumping, paragliding, wingsuit flying... do I see a pattern here? :b


----------



## ilikebooks

The hobby that takes up the most time for me is probably reading. You're not expected to read with other people, so if I'm reading alone in the library it's viewed as somewhat normal.

Otherwise, I enjoy gaming, spending afternoons in the medical library, coaching figure skating, running, watching a few TV shows (The Office, Seinfeld, House, Fraser, etc.), and plotting world domination.

Sh*t, that last one was supposed to be a secret.


----------



## Diver 07

I used to play football for a Sunday league team and play Snooker. Also i used to draw. But they aren't hobbies i activly particpate in anymore. But i'am looking forward to hopefully starting new hobbies that i'm interested in. Starting with fencing.


----------



## panda

I really like juggling and footbag (hackysack), reading about different religions, and doing anything outdoors when I can especially hiking & rowing. And volunteering can be fun when I feel up to it.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Playing applications at Facebook lawl.


----------



## quietgal

I like to read too. I suggest maybe just getting a book that really interests you (like something about current events maybe, since you like reading news articles) and then just reading maybe a few pages or a chapter at a time.


----------



## PetSMiLE

|30|3 said:


> (maybe someone knows of a gateway book?).


HARRY POTTER. It'll hook you fast. If that doesn't work try Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## aw3se4dr5

painting miniatures is my favorite thing to do but i dont have a steady hand so they always look a bit sloppy


----------



## nemasket

My main fun right now is getting exercise, and I like to do triathlons and strength train (and hike and camp in better weather).
I love to bake, especially crunchy-granola (as my boyfriend calls my diet) breads, cookies, and, well, granola.
I do jigsaw puzzles and board games
I like to knit and sew and restructure old tee-shirts from the Salvation Army
I just signed up for Tango lessons 
I'm a pianist, but I don't play much anymore, although Bach's been calling to me recently. 

I also love going out and grabbing a beer or catching a movie, I just don't know too many people to go out with


----------



## its_Rob

I play video games, read books, collect Hess trucks (I've been getting each one for the past few years now), and sometimes go to chess tournaments.


----------



## jtb3485

I like playing any kind of trivia game, playing sports simulations, doing crossword puzzles, writing, and reading. I'd like to get into astronomy since I have a telescope but I've been too lazy. And if that wasn't nerdy enough, I also like to collect those mcfarlane sports action figures. I have about 40 of them with my favorites remaining in their packages.


----------



## Georgina 22

My interests are:

Making cards
Cross stitching
watching tv/films
going on the computer/forums/facebook
shopping
going for long walks
taking photos
playing on my Nintendo DS
reading books/magazines
collect things to do with cows LOL i like cows 

and that's about it lol i don't do no sports or anything


----------



## yellowpaper

My hobbies are obsessively trying to find something to do online and playing WoW. That's it. SO... I need some hobbies too.


----------



## laugh it off

well, i barely have any free time anymore because of all the college work.. 
but generally i love to work out.. dance.. laugh.. watch documentaries.
listen to hypnosis.. motivational speakers.. 
reading up on assertiveness.. and the gym


----------



## christ~in~me

singing,writing music,anything to do with music,writing poetry,working out,time with friends and family,shopping,sleeping...yes thats a hobby,playing pool,cooking,baking,sewing,board games,movies,cards,watersports,learning new things,reading ect...


----------



## S.T.A.T.

I would like to get into acting (stage, movies, etc) Sounds like a great way to improve personal expression and body language.

I like table tennis, basketball, and working out (mostly cardio).


----------



## Iced Soul

Hobbies. Baking, cooking, reading, writing, singing, dancing, drawing, painting, photography, traveling, watching horror movies or any movies, really, reading textbooks, learning about different cultures and their history, and the internet, of course.


----------



## jim695

3D art, marble crafts, reading, hiking, programming.

If you are interested, here is the SAS link to some of the 3D art I have done with a surrealistic genre using different software packages.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/my-surrealistic-art-58458/#post832742

I just got Bryce 3D software a couple of weeks ago and I am really excited about it! Bryce is EXCELLENT !!! 

~~~ Jim

This is "Welcome to My World".


----------



## euphoria

I don't really have any hobbies any more apart from pharmacology research, experimentation and programming. I feel like John Nash in "A Beautiful Mind" when he says "what do people do?". I just don't have the same drive in life as others.



> This is "Welcome to My World".


Is that pic in your sig from Terragen? I used to love using that program.


----------



## laura024

Website design, writing poetry and fiction (currently writing a novel), reading, ice skating, singing

I want to have my own garden some day with beautiful flowers. I'd love to learn how to draw and cook better.


----------



## Jeg479

I like to read, listen to music, play poker, fish and exercise. I also am going to learn how to play guitar as soon as I get my living situation straighten out.


----------



## Drella

Masturb..sewing. I like to sew.


----------



## seanybhoy

Lol aww man


----------



## forever_dreamer

Drella said:


> Masturb..sewing. I like to sew.


LMAO xD I had to laugh at that one...HILARIOUS!

I'd really like to learn how to sew! I mean when my mother's friend had to baby sit me when I was younger I saw her freakin 9 year old granddaughter sewing something and I thought ok I'm 11 (I was around 11 at the time I think) and I don't know how to do that and she's 9 and she can do it? Wth? It was kinda embarassing lol

Ok now onto my hobbies:

1. Surfing the net (I just kinda like surfing the net lol)
2. Watching interesting movies/shows (I will not watch TV unless the show/movie is interesting to me but I mostly watch stuff on the net lol)
3. Listening to music
4. Going out occasionally with friends (mostly to the movie theater) and spending time with family
5. Typing/writing stories occasionally
6. Typing out cast lists with actor/actress stats for characters from video games (You know as if the characters were being played by real people instead of being voiced by voice actors. It's hard to explain but anyway here's an example:

Tomb Raider

Lara Croft-Played by Lauren Elizabeth Talia Rowley (notice I didn't put the voice actress because the 3D character who is supposed to be Lara Croft is actually an actress playing Lara Croft so a voice actress isn't needed lol XD)
Birthdate: February 18th, 1968
Birthplace: Manchester, England

Alright this is getting weird so enough of my hobbies lol


----------



## Eugenie

Fashion, collecting vintage clothing, interior design, watching old movies, taking ballet classes, shopping, visiting markets/antique shops/ op shops, collecting weird and wonderful objects, writing, occasionally cooking something adventurous, eating out, collecting books but never getting round to reading them.


----------



## Nameless

Drella said:


> Masturb..sewing.


That sounds very painful....


----------



## S.T.A.T.

spinning classes.

I like pain. THe type of pain that makes me forget about my stress of the day. I like it.


----------



## Black_Widow

My interests include:

Movies (pretty much anything other than war films)
Anime
Listening to rock/pop/symphonic metal music
Fiction reading (especially horror and fantasy)
Country walks
Swimming (though in recent times I've gotten out of the habit)
Writing short fiction stories (currently doing a course for this)
Cooking (sometimes)
Video gaming (not quite so often as I used to)

I've also recently started writing and editing articles online, which I really enjoy doing.


----------



## SoloSage

:ideaGuitar, Writing - thats all I can think of now/


----------



## far310

weight training, people watching, mountain biking, swimming


----------



## rumjungle

- reading (I've read 10 books so far this year ...waiting for 3 more books to arrive that I ordered...read all sorts too...horror, history, war/military books, fiction
- net surfing, which for me is researching articles of interest to me...at the moment i'm reading alot about gender, war, military, war in Iraq...
- photography - was also lucky recipient of a good Canon 40D SLR...haven't used it much lately
- gaming
- working out and listening to music

I'd like to:
- scuba dive...found a local diving club, I'd just like to get fitter beforehand
- travel more, haven't travelled in a long time, I do go interstate twice a year but that's to visit family
- get helicopter lessons...but it's really really expensive...:um


Someone said archery and shooting...that sounds pretty fun too.


----------



## david86

My hobbies are:

1. ride bmx
2. graphic design
3. film/edit video
4. watch movies
5. surfing the web


----------



## Phibes

skateboarding 
guitar
singing
reading

That's my deal : )


----------



## S.T.A.T.

I like self improvement. That's a good one to have.


----------



## rafaelapolinario

Wakeboarding, surfing, fishing and uhm... I also love sewing.


----------



## veryshyperson

I'm a huge astronomy nerd. It's a very important part of my life. I find it's important to have a passionate hobby. Takes your mind off things.


----------



## epril

I like reading self help books, aspergers books, Oprah picks, watching Lost and Survivor, walking, swimming, outdoor concerts and movies, eating, writing puppet scripts, renaissance acting, learning about early man, some gardening, church functions, folk music, cleaning, board games, etc.


----------



## LoreenaE

hmmm..
learning about the bible, writing, reading, listening to Asian music, teaching my self languages (Korean and Mandarin at the moment) watching Korean dramas, trying to teach myself guitar, drawing/painting, anything to do with social sciences, psychology.


----------



## Freedom2010

Swimming, biking, running, triathlons, weight lifting, exercise videos (pretty much anything that involves gettting a good workout), volunteering with a club at my school (I have recently been serving dinner to the homeless every Thursday), reading, watching TV, playing on the computer, listening to music, and I think that is pretty much it.


----------



## mud

I like learning new stuff about science. There's a lot on-line for that. I was recently reading about mass extinctions (there is one currently going called "holocene extinction event", started 10 kya) and anti-matter (there is a movie coming out where somebody tries to blow up the vatigan with a few grams of anti-matter, but in in reality it would take a million years to produce that much)

www.stumbleupon.com (biggest time waster on the net)

and sewing, if that's what you're calling it now. Also a lot on line for that ;-)


----------



## TeenyBeany

i have picked up a new hobby that i quite enjoy... I bought a new bicycle seat for my toddler for the back of my bike. Found a local bike trail. I take him riding almost every day. Not so much for exercise, but to get us out of the house and in nature...


----------



## rb1088

|30|3 said:


> I'm thinking I need a hobby to keep my mind busy. Currently I only Internet browse and game to pass time. I've tried reading books, but I can only do magazines or news articles since I lose interest fast and can't commit (maybe someone knows of a gateway book?).


Try reading non-fiction.


----------



## VIncymon

Firstly, drawing. Sometimes I write, and now I Can play guitar.

As for mast8*** the worst thing that can happen is in the middle of watching somethiing to come to the depressing conclusions "I will never find myself in that situation, i.e. die a virgin" that can really kill a good ******.


----------



## S.T.A.T.

I have to add Wing Chun Kung Fu.


----------



## La_Resistance

Hobbies as a loner:

Surfing the net
Watching TV
Working out
Biking
Going for a drive
Watching planes take off and land near the airport 

Hobbies with other people:

Working out
Playing hockey
Playing poker
Eating out
Drinking (on occasions)
Movies


----------



## hiraia

hobbies i do right now:
reading books(but like you i easily lose interest)
watching tv
playing with photoshop

hobbies i used to dothat usually require other people)
certain combat sports
drinking


----------



## danstelter

Exercise in the form of weightlifting and basketball. Hanging out with friends. Writing. Running an anxiety recovery website


----------



## Ice Machine

Drawing, writing, video editing, art, art, art.
Playing around on the computer, playing Halo, Playing Rock Band, watching/reading tutorials (I'm a tutorial nut. XD) watching TV, listening to music, and my favorite, which is very relaxing, laying on my back porch on a sunny, cool day and just watching the clouds go by. Relaxing, AND I get inspired for new art. XP


----------



## deadwarrior666

playing guitar is one of my hobby, i have my own metal band. and i love to read non-fiction stuff specially from guys like richard dawkins. Skygrazing and chess is also one of my hobbies...


----------



## daveuk

My hobbies are mostly based around exercise and computers. At the moment I'm learning Mixed Martial Arts and love hitting the gym (when I can get the confidence to go). I also love gaming


----------



## karmakatcher

Makeup
Hair
Blogging
Reading (Non-fiction and crime mysteries)
Singing
Pastels
Watercolor
Drawing

I really want to buy an acoustic guitar and learn how to play. I wish I could afford one now ([email protected] slave wages at my stupid retail job, hmph).


----------



## Ununderstood

Computer
Lifting weights
working on my car
watching soccer on the t.v

Used to be playing soccer too but I never get the time anymore.


----------



## My911GT2993

Drawing (mainly sportscars), surfing the net looking at other's work, learning bits about mental disorders on the web, Learning.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

i like to draw sometimes
it used to be on paper
but now i just draw here, using graphic tablet
if you see there someone drawing porn
it might be me


----------

